

TechCrunch EU and Zeus trojan - k0ban
http://www.computerweekly.com/Articles/2010/09/08/242657/Zeus-threat-increases-as-detection-rates-fall-warns.htm

======
k0ban
Only two out of 43 AV can detect this sample

[http://www.virustotal.com/file-
scan/report.html?id=d756a1bd9...](http://www.virustotal.com/file-
scan/report.html?id=d756a1bd936e30739fe23cbe2896e1b301825f347aae72ff8a7f428831e1819b-1283786063)

Let's see how long will it take for major AV to provide protection.

